# Pics of my two bigger ponies



## crookedhalo09 (Nov 3, 2013)

This is my 6 year old mare Rosie, who is in foal for next year. She measures about 43", no clue what type of pony she is but she's cute lol












What happens when she gets scratches.,..she loves her scratches lol






Then there's Zeppelin. I was supposed to be trading a gelding I had for a "Mini" colt. This is what I got, he isn't really a Mini... he's a yearling and 41". Supposedly mom was like 31" and dad was 35" or something like that so not sure what happened lol.


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2013)

They are both adorable and look like they've got some personalities on them, too


----------



## amysue (Nov 7, 2013)

Love these ponies. The faces are priceless. Thx for sharing.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Nov 8, 2013)

LOL I love these pictures. Very cute.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 15, 2013)

These two should be fun. they are both so cute.


----------

